
For Ben Franklin’s Birthday, His First Piece of Printing Reappears - Petiver
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/16/books/ben-franklin-311th-birthday-first-printing-at-university-of-pennsylvania.html?_r=0
======
cconcepts
>"members of Congress attacking one another with sticks and hot pokers"

....in the good old days....

